# 2003 SERCA convention t shirts



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Here is what the T shirts look like:
Front:









Back:









If you did not buy one, but want to, the prices are $13 for S - XL, $15 for XXL for SERCA members + free shipping, $15 for S - XL, $18 for XXL + $2 shIpping for non SERCA members. If you are interested, you can pay with PayPal at [email protected] (no Credit Cards sorry), or email me about a check or MO payment. My email is [email protected] The deadline for this is Friday, Dec 12th.

Eric

(edit: I had a typo. I forgot the X in XL  )


----------



## Nismo21503 (Oct 29, 2003)

Can you tell me how I can become a member?


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

www.serca.org


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Just a reminder, tomorrow is the deadline to order convetion t shirts.


----------

